# Oliver Drop Trap frame



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

*Oliver Drone Trap frame*

Hey there. I just heard of "The Oliver Trap", and then found Randy's detailed explanations at http://scientificbeekeeping.com/fighting-varroa-biotechnical-tactics-ii/ . Has anyone tried this, and what were your results? 

Also, I didn't know that honeybees would tear brood cells and turn them into drone cells as needed. Do they do also this in reverse, drone to brood?

Thanks for this great forum!


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Oliver Drone Trap frame*

I understand this is a old post, but did you ever try the drone trap? I read the arcticle yest and just made 4 and put them in all my hives today.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Oliver Drone Trap frame*

I haven't tried the trap yet, but thanks for resurrecting the post. Now I will in the upcoming season.  Check back with your results as well. To my question, will bees re-engineer cells if needed from drone to brood, or no?


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Oliver Drone Trap frame*

Ok sounds good I will part pictures after my next give inspection


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Oliver Drone Trap frame*

A couple of years ago I had a queen move up into my shallow supers, I put her back down with the drawn frames and extracted the remainder of the box. When I pulled the shallow frame on the next inspection it looked just like the one in Randy’s post (except for the wood bottom in two locations). I was thinking about doing that again this year on purpose. I have not seen them tear down the foundation but rather put the drones in any gap, under any frame and wherever they could find room.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Oliver Drone Trap frame*

I have run out of deep frames and put shallow combs in deep brood boxes before. The result? Pretty much the same as the Oliver Drop Trap frame (except I had worker brood with the normal band of pollen and honey on the top comb). The bottom was drawn to be mostly drone and the queen laid in it. I may just do this as a quick route to the same end once spring gears up. Actually, I think I'll make the Oliver frame and just stick in a shallow comb as well and compare the two.


----------

